# non profit in portugal



## MichaelVanMander (Jul 3, 2016)

Hello there,

Completely new to this forum.

I've been running a recovery community in Thailand for people suffering from addiction and stress etc. Basically we offer meditation, yoga, life coaching etc to people from everywhere in the world, and its been going really well so would like to set up a new community in Portugal.

I have to say, there was extremely little red tape involved here in Thailand, and i'm guessing it might be different in Portugal, I'm hoping someone out there can help out with some initial advice.

I'm mostly looking for a good lawyer I can trust, so if anyone out there has some recommendations please let me know!

Or maybe someone on the forum can help out with any of the issues im worried about?

1) We are registered as a certified foundation (non profit), would that be possible in Portugal? We do charge a fee to our clients (considerably lower than anywhere else in the world) Mainly we want to offer our program to people who cannot afford expensive treatment.

2) I found a beautiful property in Serra da Estrela with lots of stone houses, would there be any problem converting these to accomodation for our clients? The property owner said there were very strict building regulations, but that we would be able to build additional halls etc if built in wood? What about using the land for that particular purpose of having a wellness community focussed on mindful living and organic gardening etc? Would that raise isssues?

3) What kind of licenses etc would be necessary for a project like this? We aim to have facilities to receive about 30 people, and teachers and therapists living on site. If we present ourselves as a mediation center or so, would there be lots of red tape involved?

4) What about taxes? What kind of taxes would need to be payed? Hardly pay any taxes here except VAT. And we work with a lot of volunteers, who do get some small compensation, but nothing like a real salary, more like compensation for expenses. Is that even possible in Portugal?

Be very grateful if some of you out there with more experience can show the way!


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

I am lucky to have a very good solicitor and an excellent accountant.

If the solicitor can't help you, she will know someone who can.

I can't send you a pm yet until you have more posts.

Let me know if you are interested and I will send you their details.


----------



## MichaelVanMander (Jul 3, 2016)

Thanks for the swift reply!
Please do send
Not sure how you will send it if personal messages aren't allowed yet.
By email?


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

PM sent ..... did it get through?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'll start by wishing you luck with your project but feel I should also warn you that in my area at least, we see a constant trickle of people coming into the area with more or less exactly what you plan and pretty much all fail after a relatively short time & then having lost their money disappear from the area. 

Which is why it's not difficult to buy 2nd hand rarely used yurts & yoga circles etc. (Whatever TF a yoga circle is!) and find unemployed raiki & ear candle bods etc willing to work cheaply. 

The main reason for this is the Portuguese are usually too down to earth to get into that sort of thing & the expat population either don't need it or can't afford it etc. 

The only place I know in my area that's come close to making a success of it is near Cernache de Bon Jardine & they aim their marketing at 'c'lebs'

Regarding licencing: I'd have thought you'd at least need an alogemento locale licence which allows you to take paying (short term) guests and I believe that in turn means you have to pay social security payments of something like €140 per month whether you have clients or not...... might be wrong on that last bit though. 

As I said at the start, good luck with it & I hope it works for you.


----------



## MichaelVanMander (Jul 3, 2016)

@ SpiggyTopes

Thanks for trying but didnt get through

i think i have to make 5 posts before i can make use of this service.

2 more posts to go!


----------



## MichaelVanMander (Jul 3, 2016)

@ travelling man

Thanks for the valuable feedback. I think as we're pretty well established here in Thailand (serving international clientele, mostly europe and us) we shouldnt have too much trouble making it run in Portugal. 

I'm mostly worried about taxes and red tape though, might make it much more expensive to do the same in Portugal.

Thanks again!


----------



## MichaelVanMander (Jul 3, 2016)

5 posts under my belt, should be able to receive pm now?

:confused2:


----------

